# actuater problem



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

quick ? just put my front diff back in my brute 650i 06 now the actuater doesnt do any thing.The 2wd and 4wd light isnt flashing back and forth so does any one know what would cause it not to do a thing????:thinking::thinking::thinking:Worked just fine when i took it out


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Plugged in? Is it positioned correctly on the slide collor? Anything unplugged under the seat? How's the fuses?

Take it off and leave it plugged in and see if it rorates.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

everything is pluged in just not doing anything what do u think:thinking:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Plugged in? Is it positioned correctly on the slide collor? Anything unplugged under the seat? How's the fuses?
> 
> Take it off and leave it plugged in and see if it rorates.


every thing
is pluged in even when out does nothing driveing me nuts:thinking:


----------

